# Boston and surrounding area



## a542425 (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright so Im a white male living in boston 21 very athletic associates degree in criminal justice from north shore community college and attending classes at night to get my bachelors while i work during the day at a security firm and im fluent in portugeese what do u think are my chances at getting hired in boston or surrounding cities


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this craigs list or MassCops??
Boats


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

In this economic climate, no city or town is going to be hiring anytime soon.

You have youth and language skills going for you, but it's going to be quite awhile before anyone even dreams of hiring.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Add watching the news to your list of daily activities A54..
As Delta said, the fiscal situation in Mass is not exactly rosey right about now and your good Gov. Erkel is about to cut local aid significantly.
That translates to no new cops, firemen, teachers, DPW, etc... And those newly hired may be laid off.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2009/01/24/patrick_to_cut_local_aid_by_128m/


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> As Delta said, the fiscal situation in Mass is not exactly rosey right about now and your good Gov. Erkel is about to cut local aid significantly.
> That translates to no new cops, firemen, teachers, DPW, etc... And those newly hired may be laid off.


+1

The good news for the OP is that it's much better to be 21 and looking for a police job in this state, versus being 31 or 41 and in the same position.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> versus being 31 or 41 and in the same


:FT:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

7costanza said:


> :FT:


Elaine - "I'm sorry George, it's true".

George - "I always knew it".


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

When Hell freezes over?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Elaine - "I'm sorry George, it's true".
> 
> George - "I always knew it".


Another Seinfeld referrence..dont you and Koz ever stop.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The good news for the OP is that it's much better to be 21 and looking for a police job in this state, versus being 31 or 41 and in the same position.


Absolutely. Erkel is a 1-termer, I'm sure of that. And a fiscally conservative gov can do wonders.
If not, Mass is doomed.
I haven't heard the latest exodus numbers, but I'm sure it's not good.
If he's re-elected, whatever the current % is, its going to at least double.



7costanza said:


> Another Seinfeld referrence..dont you and Koz ever stop.


Well.... No.


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

join the marines


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

The towns im on the list for are officially laying off at least 2 PO to cope with the fiscal situation.. nevermind hiring


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Elaine - "I'm sorry George, it's true".
> 
> George - "I always knew it".


Another quote "You can stuff your sorrys in a sack mister" George


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

KJack815 said:


> join the marines


Roger THAT


----------



## Haddockmpd (Nov 24, 2008)

Just keep on doing what your doing. It sounds that you are on the right track. I know that there are hiring problems / letting cops go in this state , and you might not get a job right away , it just may take a lot longer. If you really want to become a cop you will achieve your goal.


----------

